

Context driven scheme - morphir
http://paste.lisp.org/display/87283
I just wrote some imaginary code from the top of my head. The goal was to match my mental model of the real world. Comments and questions are welcome.
======
morphir
This conceptual architecture borrows much from DCI. But my take on context
driven code makes more sense in my head than a pure DCI would..

